# the next time you hear someone call sarah stupid...



## washamericom

ask them if they've read her book. what do you know about her. isn't someone who is presumably informed, supposed to know something about a subject they comment upon.
they will say, "i wouldn't read that" i get my opinions from huffington and olberman


----------



## Article 15

Sarah is stupid.


----------



## G.T.

sARAH is stupid


----------



## washamericom

i rest my case


----------



## del

sarah isn't stupid, she's feral.

 people who think she's intelligent are stupid, though.

hi


----------



## kwc57

Sarah is hawt....and stupid.  A perfect combination.


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Stupid" Sarah Palin would *still* be a much better President than "Brilliant" Barack Obama. But then again, that's not saying much.


----------



## xotoxi

kwc57 said:


> Sarah is hawt....and stupid.  A perfect combination.



Sarah is hawt...

But Dana Loesch is FUCKING HOT!


----------



## Article 15

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dlZwM-eZkA&feature=related]YouTube - Bill O'Reilly interviews Sarah Palin on Immigration[/ame]

She's a moron who deals in platitudes and doesn't understand the complexities of the issues we face.


----------



## goldcatt

She can't be entirely stupid to be raking in the dough like she is. But she sure is ignorant.


----------



## boedicca

The people most intent on labeling Sarah Palin stupid are the self-appointed Elites who think they should be in positions of power due to going to Ivy League Schools and having the proper Elite career paths in politics and academia.    Her popularity threatens them.

Personally, I find her tiresome - but remain amused at how a Mom who went to a state school shakes up their world view.


----------



## Big Black Dog

del said:


> sarah isn't stupid, she's feral.
> 
> people who think she's intelligent are stupid, though.
> 
> hi



Yeah.  She's stupid all the way to the bank!  You've labeled her as "feral".  Well, at least now I know why I'm attracted to her.  I could never put my finger on the reason why I liked her so much.  Thanks for defining it for me, del.  Just one more reason why I label you as "da man".


----------



## Jarhead

*HELLO??????*

Sarah Palin is not involved in our law making.

She is another Beck, Hannity, Rush, Olberman, Maddow, etc etc etc.

She is an entertainer.

Get off it already!


----------



## Synthaholic

Just like Bush The Lesser, Poor Sarah is intellectually un-curious.  She has no interest in all that learnin' and understandin'.  Her gut tells her the solution!  Everything is kindergarten-simple!

She is the empty suit celebrity that her campaign accused Obama of being:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHXYsw_ZDXg]YouTube - Celeb[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

I agree! I am glad O'Reilly challenged her big time. I like her in her current role and someone who excites the base and rouses the left. 

However, as far as voting for her? I wouldn't do it and I hope the GOP isn't dumb enough to put her on top of the ticket!



Article 15 said:


> YouTube - Bill O'Reilly interviews Sarah Palin on Immigration
> 
> She's a moron who deals in platitudes and doesn't understand the complexities of the issues we face.


----------



## blu

xotoxi said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is hawt....and stupid.  A perfect combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is hawt...
> 
> But Dana Loesch is FUCKING HOT!
Click to expand...


no boobs = not hot


----------



## Leweman

I ... uh ... am ... uh ... President .... uh ... Barack ... uh ... Obama ... uh ... damn ... uh ... no ... uh ... tele ... uh ... prompter ... uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Everytime he speaks without a prepared speech this is what comes out of his mouth.  Some genius!


----------



## Article 15

Leweman said:


> I ... uh ... am ... uh ... President .... uh ... Barack ... uh ... Obama ... uh ... damn ... uh ... no ... uh ... tele ... uh ... prompter ... uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Everytime he speaks without a prepared speech this is what comes out of his mouth.  Some genius!



Sarah Palin can't handle Bill O'Reilly trying to coax her into a cogent thought.  Here's Obama at the GOP retreat.  Where's that teleprompter?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnvvwpd9tO4]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKa6mm6SIUE&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXFZI3kfb3o&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Id8zj-hJQ&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.4[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFhaq5Ph6l4&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.5[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PcUw8OglKg&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.6[/ame]

There's a few more parts to it but you get the idea ....


----------



## Synthaholic

Article 15 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ... uh ... am ... uh ... President .... uh ... Barack ... uh ... Obama ... uh ... damn ... uh ... no ... uh ... tele ... uh ... prompter ... uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Everytime he speaks without a prepared speech this is what comes out of his mouth.  Some genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can't handle Bill O'Reilly trying to coax her into a cogent thought.  Here's Obama at the GOP retreat.  Where's that teleprompter?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnvvwpd9tO4]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.1[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKa6mm6SIUE&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.2[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXFZI3kfb3o&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.3[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Id8zj-hJQ&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.4[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFhaq5Ph6l4&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.5[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PcUw8OglKg&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.6[/ame]
> 
> There's a few more parts to it but you get the idea ....
Click to expand...

He kicked their asses.


----------



## Article 15

blu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is hawt....and stupid.  A perfect combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is hawt...
> 
> But Dana Loesch is FUCKING HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no boobs = not hot
Click to expand...


I disagree ...


----------



## boedicca

Synthaholic said:


> Just like Bush The Lesser, Poor Sarah is intellectually un-curious.  She has no interest in all that learnin' and understandin'.  Her gut tells her the solution!  Everything is kindergarten-simple!
> 
> She is the empty suit celebrity that her campaign accused Obama of being:
> 
> YouTube - Celeb





Obama isn't intellectually curious.  He only spews the same tired leftwing bromides and rhetoric with which he has been programmed over the decades.


----------



## Synthaholic

Article 15 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is hawt...
> 
> But Dana Loesch is FUCKING HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no boobs = not hot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree ...
Click to expand...

That looks like Kate Hudson.  Her mom Goldie Hawn didn't have boobies, either, and she was definitely hot.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bush The Lesser, Poor Sarah is intellectually un-curious.  She has no interest in all that learnin' and understandin'.  Her gut tells her the solution!  Everything is kindergarten-simple!
> 
> She is the empty suit celebrity that her campaign accused Obama of being:
> 
> YouTube - Celeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't intellectually curious.  He only spews the same tired leftwing bromides and rhetoric with which he has been programmed over the decades.
Click to expand...

As Article 15 just pointed out, Obama kicked the asses of the whole GOP at their retreat.

So if Obama isn't intelligent, what does that make the collective GOP?


----------



## Synthaholic

Oh, and btw:  Sarah is stupid.


----------



## Ravi

She didn't write her book. Prolly because she's too stupid.


----------



## Leweman

Synthaholic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ... uh ... am ... uh ... President .... uh ... Barack ... uh ... Obama ... uh ... damn ... uh ... no ... uh ... tele ... uh ... prompter ... uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Everytime he speaks without a prepared speech this is what comes out of his mouth.  Some genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can't handle Bill O'Reilly trying to coax her into a cogent thought.  Here's Obama at the GOP retreat.  Where's that teleprompter?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnvvwpd9tO4]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.1[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKa6mm6SIUE&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.2[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXFZI3kfb3o&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.3[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Id8zj-hJQ&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.4[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFhaq5Ph6l4&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.5[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PcUw8OglKg&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.6[/ame]
> 
> There's a few more parts to it but you get the idea ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He kicked their asses.
Click to expand...


These are all prepared remarks.  Palin sounds just as intelligent when she has prepared remarks.  Whether or not you guys want to believe that.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

If I believed her book was worth reading, I probably would.

However, hearing her talk is roughly equivalent to hearing chalk screech on a chalkboard, and often just as educational.  Why would I subject myself to her book?

Get back to me when you're willing to read Obama's books.  Seems hypocritical that Palin-Drones insist you read her book when they haven't read his.


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> sarah isn't stupid, she's feral.
> 
> people who think she's intelligent are stupid, though.
> 
> hi



people who think that people who think she's intelligent are stupid is more stupid. stupider than stupid


----------



## WillowTree

Dr.Traveler said:


> If I believed her book was worth reading, I probably would.
> 
> However, hearing her talk is roughly equivalent to hearing chalk screech on a chalkboard, and often just as educational.  Why would I subject myself to her book?
> 
> Get back to me when you're willing to read Obama's books.  Seems hypocritical that Palin-Drones insist you read her book when they haven't read his.



we did read his books that's why you can't bullshit us about his marxism and his mentor the bullfrog.


----------



## VaYank5150

washamericom said:


> ask them if they've read her book. what do you know about her. isn't someone who is presumably informed, supposed to know something about a subject they comment upon.
> they will say, "i wouldn't read that" i get my opinions from huffington and olberman



Sarah is stupid.  And you are worse because you somehow believe "her" book was written by Sarah....


----------



## Dr.Traveler

WillowTree said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I believed her book was worth reading, I probably would.
> 
> However, hearing her talk is roughly equivalent to hearing chalk screech on a chalkboard, and often just as educational.  Why would I subject myself to her book?
> 
> Get back to me when you're willing to read Obama's books.  Seems hypocritical that Palin-Drones insist you read her book when they haven't read his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did read his books that's why you can't bullshit us about his marxism and his mentor the bullfrog.
Click to expand...


Did you read it, or the cliff notes Fox News and Beck provided?

I personally couldn't care less.  I don't read books by politicians still running for Office.  They're all pretty much the same and they're all pretty heavily "edited" by friendly staff.  

Once they're out of office and out of the running, I can read those books all day.  Its always interesting reading to pick out the real nuggets of wisdom earned from the BS covering up of mistakes.


----------



## VaYank5150

Dr.Traveler said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I believed her book was worth reading, I probably would.
> 
> However, hearing her talk is roughly equivalent to hearing chalk screech on a chalkboard, and often just as educational.  Why would I subject myself to her book?
> 
> Get back to me when you're willing to read Obama's books.  Seems hypocritical that Palin-Drones insist you read her book when they haven't read his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did read his books that's why you can't bullshit us about his marxism and his mentor the bullfrog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read it, or the cliff notes Fox News and Beck provided?
> 
> I personally couldn't care less.  I don't read books by politicians still running for Office.  They're all pretty much the same and they're all pretty heavily "edited" by friendly staff.
> 
> Once they're out of office and out of the running, I can read those books all day.  Its always interesting reading to pick out the real nuggets of wisdom earned from the BS covering up of mistakes.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Is Bush's book out yet or is he waiting until after the mid-terms so as not to harm the GOP?


----------



## Synthaholic

WillowTree said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sarah isn't stupid, she's feral.
> 
> people who think she's intelligent are stupid, though.
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who think that people who think she's intelligent are stupid is more stupid. stupider than stupid
Click to expand...

Actually, she is not stupid.  She just doesn't know anything.


----------



## WillowTree

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sarah isn't stupid, she's feral.
> 
> people who think she's intelligent are stupid, though.
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who think that people who think she's intelligent are stupid is more stupid. stupider than stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, she is not stupid.  She just doesn't know anything.
Click to expand...


she knows enough to kick demonRat ass every which ways but sunday.. that's all she needs to know.


----------



## VaYank5150

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> people who think that people who think she's intelligent are stupid is more stupid. stupider than stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she is not stupid.  She just doesn't know anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she knows enough to kick demonRat ass every which ways but sunday.. that's all she needs to know.
Click to expand...


Yeah, she really kicked Obama's and Binden's ass, didn't she?  You betcha!


----------



## boedicca

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Bush The Lesser, Poor Sarah is intellectually un-curious.  She has no interest in all that learnin' and understandin'.  Her gut tells her the solution!  Everything is kindergarten-simple!
> 
> She is the empty suit celebrity that her campaign accused Obama of being:
> 
> YouTube - Celeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't intellectually curious.  He only spews the same tired leftwing bromides and rhetoric with which he has been programmed over the decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Article 15 just pointed out, Obama kicked the asses of the whole GOP at their retreat.
> 
> So if Obama isn't intelligent, what does that make the collective GOP?
Click to expand...




He most certainly did not.  He came across as peevish and unpresidential - not surprising that you think such tackiness is "kicking ass", moron.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> people who think that people who think she's intelligent are stupid is more stupid. stupider than stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she is not stupid.  She just doesn't know anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she knows enough to kick demonRat ass every which ways but sunday.. that's all she needs to know.
Click to expand...


True, with that serious ass kicking she and McCain did to Democrats in November, 2008.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ... uh ... am ... uh ... President .... uh ... Barack ... uh ... Obama ... uh ... damn ... uh ... no ... uh ... tele ... uh ... prompter ... uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Everytime he speaks without a prepared speech this is what comes out of his mouth.  Some genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can't handle Bill O'Reilly trying to coax her into a cogent thought.  Here's Obama at the GOP retreat.  Where's that teleprompter?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few more parts to it but you get the idea ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He kicked their asses.
Click to expand...


A well informed 14 year old could have kicked their asses. 

But then, there are times when I wonder whether a well informed 14 year old wouldn't make a better POTUS.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

VaYank5150 said:


> I agree.  Is Bush's book out yet or is he waiting until after the mid-terms so as not to harm the GOP?



No, and I'm not sure on the time frame.  I plan to buy it though.  I think his memoirs will be very interesting.

I understand at the end he, Rove, and Cheney had a falling out and Bush stopped listening to them.  I'm going to be really curious to read his take on that, and what policies he originated on his own and what were suggestions from Cheney and Rove while they had his ear.

I haven't read Clinton's book yet, but I'll probably skip it.  I'm expecting it to be very self-serving, especially as Hillary is still in the game and he won't be looking to hurt her chances at office.


----------



## MarcATL

Article 15 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ... uh ... am ... uh ... President .... uh ... Barack ... uh ... Obama ... uh ... damn ... uh ... no ... uh ... tele ... uh ... prompter ... uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Everytime he speaks without a prepared speech this is what comes out of his mouth.  Some genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin can't handle Bill O'Reilly trying to coax her into a cogent thought.  Here's Obama at the GOP retreat.  Where's that teleprompter?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnvvwpd9tO4]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.1[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKa6mm6SIUE&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.2[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXFZI3kfb3o&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.3[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Id8zj-hJQ&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.4[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFhaq5Ph6l4&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.5[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PcUw8OglKg&feature=related]YouTube - President Obama Meets With House Republicans pt.6[/ame]
> 
> There's a few more parts to it but you get the idea ....
Click to expand...







That's what the RepubliCON$ got that day.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is hawt...
> 
> But Dana Loesch is FUCKING HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no boobs = not hot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree ...
Click to expand...


I agree with your disagreement.


----------



## Nosmo King

washamericom said:


> ask them if they've read her book. what do you know about her. isn't someone who is presumably informed, supposed to know something about a subject they comment upon.
> they will say, "i wouldn't read that" i get my opinions from huffington and olberman


The next time I hear someone (excuse me)............................................................................................................................................................................I'm sorry.  I just heard someone call Sarah Palin stupid and I had to (excuse me)..................................................................................................................................................................................sorry.  Someone else just called Sarah Palin stupid and I had to ask them to read (excuse me again)..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................again, someone called Sarah (I'm sorry, one moment)...................................................................................................................................................................................Okay!  I just told that person to read her book too.

This could take more time than I thought!  People just love to call Sarah (excuse me)...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Palin stupid.


----------



## rightwinger

I don't need to read a book to know she is stupid..

_Stupid is as stupid does..........Forrest Gump_


----------



## MarcATL

Oh, I almost forgot...Sarah's STEWPIT!


----------



## shintao

Mad Scientist said:


> "Stupid" Sarah Palin would *still* be a much better President than "Brilliant" Barack Obama. But then again, that's not saying much.



lol! She would give America away to the Russians.


----------



## washamericom

rightwinger said:


> I don't need to read a book to know she is stupid..
> 
> _Stupid is as stupid does..........Forrest Gump_



i thought you already read a book. before... 
sarah is impeccable


----------



## Mr. Shaman

goldcatt said:


> She can't be entirely stupid to be raking in the dough like she is.


Well.....no-moreso than the *average*-hooker.​


----------



## ClosedCaption

boedicca said:


> The people most intent on labeling Sarah Palin stupid are the self-appointed Elites who think they should be in positions of power due to going to Ivy League Schools and having the proper Elite career paths in politics and academia.    Her popularity threatens them.
> 
> Personally, I find her tiresome - but remain amused at how a Mom who went to a state school shakes up their world view.



Yes i'm threatened by Sarahs stupidity


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I just laugh at them.. this is what the left does.  If you're not one of them you must be an idiot, or a slut, or a bimbo, or a hick, or a redneck or a this-or-a-that.  It's Allinsky in all it's ugliness.  It shows how little they really have to go on.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

ClosedCaption said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people most intent on labeling Sarah Palin stupid are the self-appointed Elites who think they should be in positions of power due to going to Ivy League Schools and having the proper Elite career paths in politics and academia.    Her popularity threatens them.
> 
> Personally, I find her tiresome - but remain amused at how a Mom who went to a state school shakes up their world view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i'm threatened by Sarahs stupidity
Click to expand...


Prime example.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

ClosedCaption said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people most intent on labeling Sarah Palin stupid are the self-appointed Elites who think they should be in positions of power due to going to Ivy League Schools and having the proper Elite career paths in politics and academia.    Her popularity threatens them.
> 
> Personally, I find her tiresome - but remain amused at how a Mom who went to a state school shakes up their world view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i'm threatened by Sarahs stupidity
Click to expand...


I bet Palin knows that it is _*I'm *_and _*Sarah's*_...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Rule 1.  If you're going to denounce others as "stupid", at least get your spelling and punctuation in the ballpark.  You look ridiculous spouting off how stupid someone else is when you can't even get basic spelling and punctuation correct. 

Ya listening there Topspin?


----------



## topspin

Love Palin, I'm an oil guy and a decrim guy.
 But, when you are a republican and have to wright tax cuts on your had then you are in fact stupid.


----------



## MarcATL

Can one of you RW HACKS post ONE intelligent thing that Sarah said?

Ever...?


----------



## edthecynic

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I just laugh at them.. this is what the left does.  If you're not one of them you must be an idiot, or a slut, or a bimbo, or a hick, or a redneck or a this-or-a-that.  It's Allinsky in all it's ugliness.  It shows how little they really have to go on.


Yeah you tell 'em. The right has never called anyone stupid if they aren't CON$ervative as long as you don't include Democrats, Blacks, women, intellectuals, etc.
.... Oh wait, Alinsky merely codified the tactics of Nixon. 

The attitude of CON$ reminds me of the lyric from John Lennon's song Working Class Hero, "They hate you if you're clever and they despise a fool."

A spirit of national masochism prevails, encouraged by an effete corps of impudent snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals.
Spiro T. Agnew

Three things have been difficult to tame: the oceans, fools and women. We may soon be able to tame the oceans; fools and women will take a little longer. 
Spiro T. Agnew 

There are people in our society who should be separated and discarded. I think it's one of the tendencies of the liberal community to feel that every person in a nation of over 200 million people can be made into a productive citizen. I'm realist enough to believe this can't be. 
Spiro T. Agnew

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njG7p6CSbCU[/ame]


----------



## The Rabbi

Article 15 said:


> Sarah is stupid.



Yeah, we need smart informed people as VP.  People like Joe Biden:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jf17Yo7hBM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jf17Yo7hBM[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need smart informed people as VP.  People like Joe Biden:
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jf17Yo7hBM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jf17Yo7hBM[/ame]
Click to expand...


How does this refute the fact that Sarah Palin is stupid?


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need smart informed people as VP.  People like Joe Biden:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does this refute the fact that Sarah Palin is stupid?
Click to expand...


How is that a fact?  Why are you deflecting from the video showing that Joe Biden is a total moron who makes Palin look like a Physics Nobel Prize winner.


----------



## geauxtohell

washamericom said:


> ask them if they've read her book. what do you know about her. isn't someone who is presumably informed, supposed to know something about a subject they comment upon.
> they will say, "i wouldn't read that" i get my opinions from huffington and olberman



_Her_ book?  You think she actually wrote that bullshit?


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need smart informed people as VP.  People like Joe Biden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this refute the fact that Sarah Palin is stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a fact?  Why are you deflecting from the video showing that Joe Biden is a total moron who makes Palin look like a Physics Nobel Prize winner.
Click to expand...


If you want to post a thread that Joe Biden is a Moron you are welcome to do so. However making such a post does nothing to refute the facts about Palins lack of intellect


----------



## geauxtohell

Who cares about her intellect?  Regardless if she's splitting the atom or mouth-breathing, she is still a fucking quitter that sold out the people that supported her and her state to write a book and rake in massive case on the public speaking circuit.

Lack of motivation.

That makes her unqualified to assume any further leadership roles.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this refute the fact that Sarah Palin is stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a fact?  Why are you deflecting from the video showing that Joe Biden is a total moron who makes Palin look like a Physics Nobel Prize winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to post a thread that Joe Biden is a Moron you are welcome to do so. However making such a post does nothing to refute the facts about Palins lack of intellect
Click to expand...


You have yet to adduce a single fact.
That Joe BIden is a moron is apparent from the video.  So claiming Palin was unqualified to be VP but Biden was is simply partisan hackery.  Not that you're a stranger to partisan hackery of course.


----------



## The Rabbi

geauxtohell said:


> Who cares about her intellect?  Regardless if she's splitting the atom or mouth-breathing, she is still a fucking quitter that sold out the people that supported her and her state to write a book and rake in massive case on the public speaking circuit.
> 
> Lack of motivation.
> 
> That makes her unqualified to assume any further leadership roles.



Sadly I have to agree.  OTOH she is doing a great job as a GOP cheerleader and goad and probably more effective than any other public role she might have.


----------



## jillian

washamericom said:


> ask them if they've read her book. what do you know about her. isn't someone who is presumably informed, supposed to know something about a subject they comment upon.
> they will say, "i wouldn't read that" i get my opinions from huffington and olberman



you mean the book she didn't write?

really?


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a fact?  Why are you deflecting from the video showing that Joe Biden is a total moron who makes Palin look like a Physics Nobel Prize winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to post a thread that Joe Biden is a Moron you are welcome to do so. However making such a post does nothing to refute the facts about Palins lack of intellect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to adduce a single fact.
> That Joe BIden is a moron is apparent from the video.  So claiming Palin was unqualified to be VP but Biden was is simply partisan hackery.  Not that you're a stranger to partisan hackery of course.
Click to expand...


Read the thread Rabbi

Palins cababilities are well documented. What you feel about Biden is irrelevant to discussions about Palin


----------

